
Even 25 Years Later, the Iomega Zip Is Unforgettable - shakes
https://www.howtogeek.com/658287/even-25-years-later-the-iomega-zip-is-unforgettable/
======
Finnucane
I worked in graphic design in the 1990s--and we used a lot of those things.
But the article doesn't mention that before the Zip drive, the standard media
for transferring large files wasn't floppy drives, but Syquest removable hard
drives. (and the Zip itself was a cheaper, smaller version of the Bernoulli
drive) The zip drives were cheaper and easier to use, though in the long run,
proved not as reliable, so when CDs got cheap enough, Zip was out.

------
sarcasmatwork
Zip and Jazz drives FTW!

I still have my Zip drive and disks somewhere...

